# Breeds?



## MollyLue9 (Oct 14, 2012)

We are looking to build a portable chicken coop for our barnyard with about 5 to 10 hens. I've heard Rhode Island Red's are good layers but I would love other opinions. Thoughts?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

My personal advice is to go for a heritage breed. They may not be as heavy layers but they will probably be healthier, last longer, and be more pleasant. that's been my experience. (=


----------



## MollyLue9 (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks, will definitely consider them and do some more research


----------



## bearmaker627 (Nov 4, 2012)

I had Rhode Island reds for years and they were super friendly... Miss Chickie got up in hubby's truck and greeted our customers.. I currently ended up with White Rocks and Barred Rocks but never again they are not friendly even amoung theirselves


----------



## MollyLue9 (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks now I know which not to get!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Definitely go with Buff Orpingtons ! They are sooooo friendly and good egg layers . We just got ours last spring and we should have eggs really soon. We got luck , got a beautiful Buff rooster with our clutch and we have three Red Comets who are very friendly and supposed to be great egg layers top. My hubby always had Buffs and other breeds but he said the Buffs were the best for him.
Good luck with your choices


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I've had Barred rock, Rhoad Islands before. I love the buff's but was unable to get any this year so we got New Hampshire reds, and was given two Light Brahmas (they are really pretty). They seem to be doing good for us, healthy (except the 6 that the **** got-who we ended up getting him!)


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

I have a LOT of chickens, so I've been through a lot. Read online and see what their behavior seems to be, because I've had barred rocks and they are currently one of the sweetest birds I own! Rhode Island reds are also a good choice- they lay good eggs that can sometimes be very large! The last breed I would suggest would be Austrolops. They are usually very docile and are built larger, so they last longer and can deal with extreme cold well. 

Also, if you're looking for pet type chickens, I suggest bantams. Most of them are naturally docile and friendly. 
I personally would stay away from silkies because of a bad situation where a silkies got renamed "Killer" because of his behavior. He was our 'guard chicken' because he would chase the mailman away, trying to peck at him. We were scared to go outside because he would sit in our porch like he was just waiting to attack someone!!! 
My suggestion for a bantam breed would be to go with D'Uccles. They are SO friendly and sweet, and they never have tried to peck me unless I have a clover in my hand that they want.

Really though, with docile -ness and friendliness it really matters how much time you have on your hands. If you go down and feed them and hold the chicks for a while, and do this every day until they're full grown, they should start to recognize and love you! That should make them pretty docile


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Regardless of what lines chickens come from I truly believe that their personality they get comes from the human interaction and how often it is given. I always handle my chicks and hand feed them so they do not run. 

When I steer a new person into breeds I always suggest:

Orpington
RIR
Ameraucana
Barred Rock
Cochin
D'uccle

For a slightly experienced person I also suggest:
Maran
Welsummer
Silkie


----------



## woodedhillsfarm (Nov 23, 2012)

i love golden comets as layers.... huge brown eggs and ive had quite a few layers that have given me double yolkers every other day ... i think as a back yard layer they are the best , i no longer have any because i am focasing on show birds and they are a hybred and can only be used for 4h showing to my knowledge , but my one hen i named squinty her double yolk eggs didnt fit in a jumbo egg carton, they were the size of small duck egg


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Over the years I have always had a very mixed large flock. This year I got a few Delawares, they are great layers & sssooooo friendly! My Roo is 9 months old, comes to his name & will "fly" into your arms if you hold them out!


----------



## Macyllehub (Jan 6, 2013)

We have a flock of 24 right now with 15 more ordered. 

We love :
Black australorps
Golden sex links
RIR

We hate:
Auracaunas (they never lay, ever!)
Barred rocks

None of my chickens cause big issues and all have been very hand raised by myself and my kids. But my barred rocks do bully others sometimes and all around are more moody/flighty. My auracaunas are lovely and calm but never lay eggs!

When it was negative degrees outside, the only birds that kept laying (we don't light or heat our coop) was our black australorps. I've ordered 5 more of them, 5 black sexlinks & 5 buff orpingtons (one breed I've never owned)


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I've heard a lot of good things about Australorps and thinking about getting some myself! I have heard they are big, friendly birds and lay well


----------

